# Someone else's project..



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 4, 2021)

I got this bike in a lot buy .14 for $50 . Not really my thing . Early 70s AMF Debutante all original paint . Needs cleaning ,tires .seat not pro.have banana seat to go with .also has set hvy duty training wheels .any idea on value ,looking to sell


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 4, 2021)

I'd say if you get $50 out of it you're doing good. I had a Huffy "Dragster" and as it was put to me "if it's not so nice somebody could use it for Really Nice rider parts it's not worth much" it was complete & not quite as rusty in the chrome. Could always do like Everyone else does & price it ridiculously stupid with OBO.  If somebody wants it though it's all in how bad


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2021)

I’m seeing a $25 bike tops. V/r Shawn


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 5, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I'd say if you get $50 out of it you're doing good. I had a Huffy "Dragster" and as it was put to me "if it's not so nice somebody could use it for Really Nice rider parts it's not worth much" it was complete & not quite as rusty in the chrome. Could always do like Everyone else does & price it ridiculously stupid with OBO.  If somebody wants it though it's all in how bad



Considering I have $50 in a lot of 14 asst bikes , anything is really profit . I got my $ back on a 39 Huffman La France that was in the mix .thanks


Freqman1 said:


> I’m seeing a $25 bike tops. V/r Shawn



I have $3.00 in it  ,,$22 profit


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2021)

You’re doing good then. You asked for opinions on value and I offered.


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 6, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> You’re doing good then. You asked for opinions on value and I offered.



And I thank you . I had absolutely no clue wether it was junk or had any value .now I know.. hey 22 profit is better than none


----------



## 1motime (Mar 6, 2021)

No profit until it sells.  Sounds like you are in a good place overall though


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 6, 2021)

1motime said:


> No profit until it sells.  Sounds like you are in a good place overall though



I've got extra set bars and some vinyl for the seat .clean up stick in front yard  see what happens .have great day  .


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 6, 2021)

I've always wanted to take a 20" vintage bike & stretch it out like a crouch rocket & put a stupid quick motor on it. Jus' lay down on it & fly around like Superman hahaha. Throw on some skid plates & have fun with it


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 7, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I've always wanted to take a 20" vintage bike & stretch it out like a crouch rocket & put a stupid quick motor on it. Jus' lay down on it & fly around like Superman hahaha. Throw on some skid plates & have fun with it



You can HAVE this if you want to pay to have shipped .


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 7, 2021)

Yates/ vintage said:


> You can HAVE this if you want to pay to have shipped .View attachment 1369107



I do Appreciate that offer, today is my birthday & I would gladly take it but I have too many projects I have yet to make 100% riders out of. That has potential though. Thanks


----------



## 1motime (Mar 7, 2021)

Yates/ vintage said:


> You can HAVE this if you want to pay to have shipped .View attachment 1369107



Fenders probably have a value.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 7, 2021)

1motime said:


> Fenders probably have a value.



Yep I thought the same thing. Revitalize them & probably very needed for somebody's OG or restore.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 7, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> today is my birthday



Happy birthday, why are you spending it with this lame ass crew haha


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 7, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Happy birthday, why are you spending it with this lame ass crew haha



Been single since Nov.9th/2020, as lovely as I seem here; I am not everyone's cup o'tea person (more like a whiskey or an oL'salty Tequila) hahaha, 37 yrs old and with a select few friends so I stay outta trouble. I have depression but when I got into bikes it brought back the love of reading I used to have & settles me some working on them etc. Fixing to have some Rum, 190 Everclear or 100 Proof vodka & make a plan for a 53CW gender bender custom. Got my hole saws from Harbor Freight & since it had poor boogered brass work on both lower down tubes; I won't feel shameful & it's my only skip tooth for now.... I wanna build it to ride with the Hurricane Coaster crew when I am able


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 7, 2021)

@DonChristie by the way Thanks man for the bday wishes on Facebook brotha! You were the 1st & only 1 there to do so. I would have said Thanks there but I violated community standards & had a 7 day time out hahaha 4 more hours 'til they unmute me


----------

